# 2018 Masters



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

Who's watching? I imagine most of you are. Even if you aren't golfers you're checking out the grounds. It's my favorite sports week of the year. Who do you have winning?

At work we do top 5, low score, low net, and wild cards. I went:

Tiger

Spieth

J. Thomas

Phil

Bubba
66 low, -8 low net, wildcard: Couples.

Anyone see Sergio earlier?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I know one TLF member who was there today. Not me.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'll probably tune in late Sunday.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I've tried to get tickets for a number of years. No dice :/ Hope the weekend golf is exciting!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> I've tried to get tickets for a number of years. No dice :/ Hope the weekend gold is exciting!


I know the feeling. I've entered the lottery for several years, with no success. However, if anyone is interested in buying tickets, I do have the number of a hookup.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Rackhouse Mayor said:


> Even if you aren't golfers you're checking out the grounds.


Guilty.

I like Spieth for the win, but I don't even know the rules. Only the grass.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I want Woods.


----------



## DJLCN (Jul 11, 2017)

I've had the opportunity to attend twice. 2015 on Wednesday for practice and par 3 tournament and yesterday for the 2018 opening round. What an amazing experience. Bent grass greens mowed at 1/8" and PRG collars at 1/4", fairways at 3/8"' roughs at 1-3/8" and tees at 5/16". Aside from the turf the landscaping is top notch. TV does not do it justice.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

The scale of what they do and the beauty of it all blows my mind. Almost every camera shot they show could be framed and hung on the wall.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

If they can get a steep hill to look like this why can't I???


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

That's nothing money can't fix! :lol:


----------



## nagol (Mar 22, 2017)

I was there Friday. What a place!! The PRG was so thick and lush. I don't know how they get it that thick. And it is more hilly than you think.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I guess I'm with the minority and glad Patrick won. He's a grinder for sure as seen with his performance at the Ryder Cup.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> That's nothing money can't fix! :lol:


Truth!


----------

